# Fun with hide and go seek



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

One of our chickens is a local Houdini. She gets out of the run on a regular basis. We're redoing the fencing today, but two days ago she got out and we hadn't seen her. This morning she went running across the yard. Inspection of where she came running from showed a large pile if eggs. We figure she's been laying there for about three weeks.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Well.. At least u know where to look for now on lol!!!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow!!......


----------



## Ciwheeles (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice! Silly hen!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Talk about keeping busy! My goodness!


----------

